# Question about trunk tail lights.



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

For those of you who drive a 95-98 200sx. You know how there are 2 lights on your trunk that are red, beside your reverse lights, well I have a question. I've never seen those red lights come on. They dont light up when i break or turn on night time lights. so wtf are they there for? and another question is can i wire them so they light up with the rear corner lights when i break?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

They are just there for looks. They serve no purpose.


----------



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

you gotta be kidding mee buddy.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

deadlyrays said:


> you gotta be kidding mee buddy.


They dont make any aftermarket tails for the 200SX


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

they are reflectors. but you can stick a 194 bulb and socket then wire it up to your license plate lights like i did.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

there's the red/white one out there but liuspeed says it's near to impossible.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> there's the red/white one out there but liuspeed says it's near to impossible.


yeah it possible if you got REALLY REALLY steady hands and precision accuracy.

it not a rush job it takes a very long time.


----------

